# Beyond pavement



## saltycwboy (Aug 15, 2008)

I live in Virginia beach and was wondering if anyone knew where I could do some good trail riding in the area without being harrassed by cops and such. Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nothing really in the way of trail riding. You used to have Slade's over in Surry County, but it's ATV only now. George Washington Nation Forest has some trails and it's in VA. Look it up.


----------



## saltycwboy (Aug 15, 2008)

how about just some plain ole muddin holes that anyone knows of?


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

apparently there is some place over off of harpers that isnt all sketched out. then there is the pit just down the road from OE2, if you go there i might have to join you. my favorite would have to be clearfield. its in great bridge though.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

im actually going to clearfield tomorrow. lol.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

There was a nice spot at the end of Rosemont Rd... think its all cleared out though.


----------



## saltycwboy (Aug 15, 2008)

what did you mean by OE2


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

oceans east 2

a tackle shop virginia beach, just next to norfolk.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I went muddin' in a spot off N. Landing Road and Kings Highway last spring.

I'm sure it was private property cause I read them signs they had posted. 

No one shot at me, though. 

It wasn't the best trail I've ever been on.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out this site: http://offroadatlas.com/

They show a couple of off-road areas in the Tidewater area.

Jeff

BTW, site works in IE6, but the map doesn't show up in my FireFox 3.x.


----------



## saltycwboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Got out behind harpers square, and from what i hear it is illegal to be back there. From what I saw either it is ok to be back there or those 10 trucks with kids and 4wheelers and what not didnt really care if they were getting a ticket. What have yall heard?


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

Me and some friends used to go to this spot over by 0e2 off burton sta. pretty fun back there, pretty sure its private but loads of good laughs no tix. trails runnin in different directions. last i was back there was sometime last yr and they had a couple big construction project, dont know about now.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Larrys 10ft pole said:


> Me and some friends used to go to this spot over by 0e2 off burton sta. pretty fun back there, pretty sure its private but loads of good laughs no tix. trails runnin in different directions. last i was back there was sometime last yr and they had a couple big construction project, dont know about now.


they are doing everything in their power to keep people out. the end of tim road has been completely blocked off. im sure you could go around but i havent seen the condition of the trails that ran around back there. ive seen people get ticketed (from my rear view mirror) back there though, so.. thats private or city property, i cant remember. either way they can and will get you. off to the right by the train tracks is still ridable, but id be careful. some of the holes get really deep after a good rain, and i know for a fact that squatters are throwing stuff into the holes. its a damn shame too, i LOVED that hill climb back there.









high centered... and its not a lack of size either.


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

man that sux. that was def a fun lil spot for a while. ever been to the end of bayside rd before they put those huge concrete blocks there at the enterance? was a fun spot railracks to the right but there used to be a nice trail to the left, went down a hill, ran right next to the lake. was fun in my high skool bronco dayz


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Larrys 10ft pole said:


> man that sux. that was def a fun lil spot for a while. ever been to the end of bayside rd before they put those huge concrete blocks there at the enterance? was a fun spot railracks to the right but there used to be a nice trail to the left, went down a hill, ran right next to the lake. was fun in my high skool bronco dayz


bayside... bayside...

im having trouble remembering where that is. bayview keeps coming to mind, but im sure thats not what your talking about. lol. how do you get there?

ive just been doing some urban crawling here and there, there are a few places between 1st and 9th bay where you can either flex out or get real sideways. i wouldnt make an outing out of it though, cops roll through there regularly thanks to the drug and gang activity. we always just mess around a bit when we go longboard the hills over that way. quite fun i might add...



any P&S members interested in taking an ORV/camping trip to uhwarrie once the weather warms a bit?


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

bayside road is right there off of diamond springs/NH cross over some tracks,lil industrial park back there, to the end but is blocked off now i believe. used to be fun.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

between north hampton and shore drive or off in the other direction?


----------

